# Realistic animal Tattoos



## LiamCasey1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Goat tattoo...
L Casey Tattoo's & Art's Photos - Wildlife | Facebook

Bull dog...
L Casey Tattoo's & Art's Photos - Wildlife | Facebook

Tiger, when this is finished it will be stalking through long grass.
L Casey Tattoo's & Art's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

Tiger cub
L Casey Tattoo's & Art's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

What do you think?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

are these ones you have done on other people?


----------



## LiamCasey1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes i have been tattooing for just over a year now, i breed snakes as well with a friend.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My OH has just been admiring your work, its a shame you are so far away


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

love the tigers, esp the cub :flrt:

im not sure about the bulldog, it seems a little flat (if thats the right way to put it?) but it could be because the persons arm is at a bit of a twisted angle. 

only my personal opinion of course!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, they are brill mate! I would like a couple of tattoos but am nervous of the pain :blush:


----------



## LiamCasey1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks every one! i use an air powered machine which are less painful


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

They are fantastic! Stick a thread up in off topic you'll get more response x


----------



## rachel001 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow the tiger cub is brilliant! Theyre all good but the cub is definitely my fave1


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

Bet they ain't cheap 
but brill work


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

they amazing lovely work wot u normally charge


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

some of his work looks good - others need work 
some just plainly should never have been tattooed without getting the design right first 
all that aside i still question the sanitary conditions you work in - in your other thread i asked why in this photo Log in | Facebook
your client is smoking in the same area and whilst you are tattooing. thats my only issue really but you never bothered answering - just avoided the thread because that scorpion tattoo you did was a mess?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Who is he?! ^


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Who is he?! ^


scorpion-boy - says at the top:bash:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> scorpion-boy - says at the top:bash:


lol true that it says your name, and i can see your point in where by your on about the "sanitary conditions" but think about maybe even less that 10 years ago? every one smoked in the tattooists studios probably even the artist!!

Keep up the good work mate, your talent is phenomenal! some of the BEST work ive ever seen, the heath ledger joker is fantastic. (FAVE) : victory:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

its not 10 years ago though is it, there are laws and there are rules in place for a reason - tattooists get a bad enough name without people posting stuff like that he's posted a few good solid pieces no doubt but hey - they used to use the same needles on more than one client too - would you walk in a tattoo shop knowing theyre using a needle they used before.


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Who is he?! ^


a excellent tattooist and someone who knows what hes talking about


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, they are brill mate! I would like a couple of tattoos but am nervous of the pain :blush:


 
Man up Colin! I am tattooed right over the kidney nerve group and it wasn't too bad at all


----------

